# The Holy Grail



## 2005fz1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Well it is for sale so I guess this post should go here :confused-smiley-010 

Robert Johnson's Gibson L1 only $6 000,000 U.S Currency 

http://www.rjguitar.com/index.html 

Pretty Cool if it's legit!

FZ1


----------



## passenger (Feb 10, 2006)

ah, your right, "only.." :food-smiley-004:


----------

